# Setting permissions on windows server



## GrannyGamer (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello!

I am setting up a WordPress blog on a GoDaddy, windows-based server hosting account. The only way I seem to be able to get my WP dashboard to apply changes to the site, or update WP, is to go into my GoDaddy account and change the file permissions.

I don't know how to describe it so here's a screenshot:










Once I change the permissions to "read" *AND *"write" for the site, I am able to make changes, upgrade my WP program, etc. with no problems.

But I need to know if doing this makes my site vulnerable? Should I change the permission settings back to Read only once I'm done making changes or do the "permissions" simply apply to me and require a password to get into the account?

Any help or advice you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Galaxyfox (Nov 25, 2009)

Try using this plugin: http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-security-scan/

It will scan your file permissions and suggest corrective actions.

Your Root directory should have a permission number value of 755. It doesn't look like GoDaddy's online file manager allows for number values. It's probably easier to change file permissions through an FTP Client. Try connecting to your site with an FTP Client.

755 means Read and Write however with slight restriction. Full read and write is 777, which isn't recommended for security purposes.


----------



## GrannyGamer (Apr 19, 2008)

It was my understanding that Windows does not support FTP CHMOD (I have a Windows hosting account). I've read:

CHMOD is only relevant for Unix server platforms i.e. those running Apache web server. Although most WordPress are likely to be installed on this platform, it can be installed on a Windows server where these file permissions dont exist and wont take effect if you try and change permissions via an FTP client.​
When I attempt to change the permissions via FTP (Filezilla) I receive this error message: _500 'SITE CHMOD 744 inline.php': command not understood​_I'm trying that plugin you mentioned ... maybe it'll put my mind to rest.

Thanks for the response...


----------

